# Is This A Good Group ?



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice shooting!


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

WOW Chuck........that's a tight group from fifty yards!!!! What changes have you made to get you shootin like that?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Darn fine shooting. Keep it up.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks good to me!!!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*nice*



Da30Pointer said:


> Looks good to me!!!


x2


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Were you aiming there??? 


J/K... Yep, great group. Good shooting


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

No thats not a good group at all... I'd call it a great group... way to go... :darkbeer:


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Boyd said:


> Were you aiming there???
> 
> 
> J/K... Yep, great group. Good shooting


For once that was where I was aiming


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Capoool.......Lookin' Good!...Welcome back........Jim


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Super...*

have to say.. you shoot better than me!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

and you were all set to hang it up a month ago......:wink:


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice group! Still shooting the Caribou?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Better than I am doing right now.

Robert


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

You have me beaten


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

still shooting the Caribou. to make a long story short through all the draw length changes and who knows why else I had started to bend my bow arm a bunch. One morning I was working on my grip and noticed my bow arm. I straightened it out. Then had to change my anchor because I could not anchor in the same place with a straight bow arm. Been shooting better ever day for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Capool, nice to see you're still at it. Alot of times it takes a little vacation from it to regroup. :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You're braggin'. I like it. Much better than "I'm quitting."


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*2 thumbs up*

:thumbs_up.........................:darkbeer:


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*good shootin!!*

thats a great group .
im glad you re shootin better than marcus , robert and reich

me , well ...... i shoot instictive , so i am kind of handicaped , nobody expect from to to shoot accurate LOL


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey cap,

welcome back. I hope it keeps working for you. If you can, post some pics of the new form.

Arrow


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Only if your standards are low......Kidding, very nice.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

You gotta love it. You'll have to admit the boy is not a quitter.

Down right very excellent shooting Chuck. Good report.

Cato


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> You're braggin'. I like it. Much better than "I'm quitting."


I didn't mean to be braggin.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know. Just picking at you....It ain't braggin if you can back it up... After what you've been through, you can say and do anything you want.....I'm glad for you. If I could shoot groups like that at fifty yards consistently again like I did back in the early ninties, I'd make you guys sick of listening to me.


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> If I could shoot groups like that at fifty yards consistently again like I did back in the early ninties, I'd make you guys sick of listening to me.


I resemble that statement. LOL to be young again!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd take that group at 50 everyday.

BTW There 'aint nothing wrong with bragging a little. I wouldn't consider that bragging though. I would say you're nice enough to let us share in your success!! Good to see you back and shooting well.

I'm going to get back at it as soon as my bow gets out of the shop. :sad:


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

capool said:


> It is 50 yards


Awesome for 50 yds...great shootin.......:darkbeer:


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

"Is this a good group?" Are you kidding me? You better believe it is! You're making me contemplate quitting now!

Keep it up!


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

good shooting


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

nice!, looks like you need a new target though


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> nice!, looks like you need a new target though


You are right there on the target but not sure what kind to get. these don't last nearly as long as they use to.


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Good Group ???/*

A 4" MOA @ 50 Yds. !!! Hell, most people with a .22 Automatic rifle could not
do that!! Great shooting.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Capool, on your "quitting" thread I told you not to quit, that you could shoot with me because I suck. You can't shoot with me anymore. ukey:


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great shooting. Also,that bag target is on its last leg....matter of fact i believe its last leg is broke its hanging on by a nub. :tongue:


----------



## clar 6 (Nov 27, 2004)

*nice shooting*



capool said:


> You are right there on the target but not sure what kind to get. these don't last nearly as long as they use to.


do you need a new one? you could get a new cover for that one.....:RockOn:


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Lanny said:


> Capool, on your "quitting" thread I told you not to quit, that you could shoot with me because I suck. You can't shoot with me anymore. ukey:


Took a few weeks off and regrouped


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice group! Glad to see ya hangin in there!


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

That is some of the best finger shooting ive seen. Im sure your freezer will be full this fall. As for the bag you can get a replacement bag and itel be good as new. You may have to stuff some more material in there if its a little loose.


----------

